# Can side mirror cover be replaced?



## mvr62 (Dec 15, 2007)

Side mirror cover was damaged on my X-trail. The mirror movements and mirror itself are fine. Nissan dealer told me that the whole mirror assembly has to be replaced.

I'm wondering fellow Xtrailers if anyone tried to replace only a cover for the side mirror and whether that cover can be purchased separately?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Genuine Nissan mirror assembly comes as one piece and it is hard pressed, so it can not be separated and it is sold as one whole part which includes the mirror cover and housing, but there are aftermarket mirror covers which stick on to the outside shell of your existing mirror housing and that way you can mask the damage. Aftermarket mirror covers come in chrome (standard or with LED turning signals) or colour-coded (with LED turning signals)


----------

